# Poodle Cut?



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello everyone
I just had my dog groomed for the first time, and although I had said I wanted her hair to remain a little longer, I think it may be a bit short?
Is this more of a poodle cut?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my, your guy looks like a smaller version of my Rocky in his new haircut.

I wish I had of asked my groomer to keep his mustache longer and crop his ears a little. Just personal preference though. I'm not sure on the poodle cut.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow Do they ever look similar! I tried the berrets, bands, etc, to keep her hair up, but nothing stayed in, and she likes getting dirty, so I caved and got her groomed. I think they are the most beautiful dogs in the world!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

daedal7 - Welcome to the forum. Your furbaby is adorable, what's her name?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I think she's beautiful in her new hairdo. You'll find it a lot easy to care for too. A quick bath after playing in the dirt and you're done. How much does she weigh? Rocky is a trim 14 lbs.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! 
Sadie is a wild 1 1/2 year old, 15 pounds! She has a sister, a cat. Stubborn little thing. Both of them! )


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, well then her and Rocky could be brother/sister! LOL She's a cutie pie! Post more pictures.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a REALLY bad hair day. After a good romp, she built up a lot of static!
(winters are really dry)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That photo is hysterical. Milo's gotten a lot of static too, but she looks adorable. She'd be great in a commercial for conditioner.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Daedal7 said:


> Here's a REALLY bad hair day. After a good romp, she built up a lot of static!
> (winters are really dry)


Daedal7,
That is a great picture... it looks like Sadie is touching a Van de Graaff generator... hmmmm there's a photo idea with Hank  j/k

BTW welcome to the forum, you won't meet a much nicer group of people online than the wonderful and caring individuals you'll encounter in this Forum.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have it hanging on my wall at work


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank-you, Hank
s dad......only the nicest kind of folks would own a hav!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

D....if you like her cut that's all that matters:biggrin1:

The static photo is hysterical...you need to post that in the funny Hav thread too!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She looks so cute. Love the eyes! The static photo is hysterical. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow!*

How did you get that photo? Did the coat really do that on its own?

My dog Riki's first cut was definitely a poodle cut. Never saw a silver parti poodle before...but everyone said my poodle was adorable!

Linda


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Daedel...

Welcome to this great place! Oh, my! Your sweetie is a beauty!

(And what the HECK is with these groomers??!! NONE of them KNOW what "Don't make it too short" means!!)


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

yep, the coat did that on it's own. both pets are full of static during the winter - unfortuantely they shock eachother once in a while too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That static picture is too funny!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*where do you live?*

I haven't had that kind of static since I left the East Coast and wore wool all the time! The photo is so adorable. Can I send it to some friends off this list?

Linda
I think you could win an award with it.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely!! Feel free to send it to whomever you like!I have another 'bed head' one which is equally as funny


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, please post it, too!

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is Sadie with her 'Sunday' look. I call it that, because she is usually quite subdued on Sundays, as she's played out by then, and it's her day of rest


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Daedal7 said:


> Hello everyone
> I just had my dog groomed for the first time, and although I had said I wanted her hair to remain a little longer, I think it may be a bit short?
> Is this more of a poodle cut?


A poodle cut would have a topknot. It's short but still cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, love the Sunday pic!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Daedal7 said:


> Here's a REALLY bad hair day. After a good romp, she built up a lot of static!
> (winters are really dry)


Oh my that is a lot of static. What a cute picture!!!
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> BTW welcome to the forum, you won't meet a much nicer group of people online than the wonderful and caring individuals you'll encounter in this Forum.
> 
> *'Lo*


:amen:


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank-you for all your warm welcomes!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome,

Sadie is a real cutie pie. While her cut is short, it's not a poodle cut. Poodle cut has a top knot. See my signature picture.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Sadie is a real cutie pie. While her cut is short, it's not a poodle cut. Poodle cut has a top knot. See my signature picture.


Nice poodles Julia!! Why don't you post pictures of them a little larger so these old eyes can see them better  Have you noticed how many people have standard poodles and havs? They make a good combination.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that picture of Sadie is hilarious!!!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.....your Sadie has the cutest face and her cut really is cute, too. I agree, that static picture is a hoot!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Nice poodles Julia!! Why don't you post pictures of them a little larger so these old eyes can see them better  Have you noticed how many people have standard poodles and havs? They make a good combination.


Hi Jan,

Sorry I couldn't post pictures earlier, cause my laptop was acting up again and all the pictures are on it. It's working again, so here you go.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Julia, they are beautiful. Thanks for showing us your stunning poodles.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Lisa,

I also think they are pretty gorgeous, but then I am really partial. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julia...the poodles are stunning! I love their coloring.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daedal, welcome aboard! You know, she does look a bit like Julia's poodle pics. Cute as can be.  (Great looking standards, Julia!!!) It's frustrating that some groomers just don't seem to listen, though at times, they may not have a choice if there are too many mats for them to comb through. Sadie's hair in the static photo is a hoot!!!! ound: I didn't think there'd be THAT much static! LOL

Glad to have you in the forum. Hope we learn more about you and your lovely Hav soon.


----------

